# Its been a while



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Everyone....I know it's been awhile since I've been on here so please accept my apologies. Had a rough few months and kinda took a break. Mike had a positive PET scan (he has a history of Stage 4 tonsil ca diagnosed 2010). After many procedures, surgery, CT scan and another PET, all seems to be clear. He dose have vocal cord paralysis from radiation and that is what appears to have caused the false positive PET (we hope).

Me on the other hand, just keep plugging along. I return to the ENDO on the 21st for a follow up visit. Had my 2nd set of labs after starting levo the other day. Yes I know, had one site 4 weeks after starting levo and now this set.

Here they are with ranges in the ( ). A friend texted them to me so i'm not sure of the decimal places for the ranges...LOL will have a hard copy Monday. Thoughts on how the ENDO will interpret????

Thyroglobulin: 0.2 (2.0-35)
Vit D: 26.24 (30-100)
TSH: 0.008 (.35-5.5)
Free T4: 1.88 (.89-1.76)
Thyroglobulin AB: less than 20 (less than 20)

Thanks!! xoxoxoxo


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLRRN said:


> Hi Everyone....I know it's been awhile since I've been on here so please accept my apologies. Had a rough few months and kinda took a break. Mike had a positive PET scan (he has a history of Stage 4 tonsil ca diagnosed 2010). After many procedures, surgery, CT scan and another PET, all seems to be clear. He dose have vocal cord paralysis from radiation and that is what appears to have caused the false positive PET (we hope).
> 
> Me on the other hand, just keep plugging along. I return to the ENDO on the 21st for a follow up visit. Had my 2nd set of labs after starting levo the other day. Yes I know, had one site 4 weeks after starting levo and now this set.
> 
> ...


Your labs look good. You do want the TSH to be suppressed and while the FT4 is over the top of the range, this does not mean hyper. If your FREE T3 were over the top, it could mean hyper but that would also depend on varying circumstances.

Very very good news for Mike. I am so happy to hear this. You both have been through the fire big-time.

I hope and pray life treats you both a lot better from here on out.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with Andros...your labs look good. MAYBE a tiny, tiny bit hyper, but if you're feeling good, I wouldn't change anything. Your TSH is properly suppressed, and your FT4 is only a tiny bit high, so I would leave things as they are if you are feeling good.

Glad to hear things are going better for you and Mike.


----------

